# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Best exercises to widen lats

## transform

Hey lads. Just wondering what peoples opinions are on this. Basically at the moment my back routine looks like this

Lat Pulls (with wide overhand grip)
Lat Pulls (with narrow underhand grip)
Deads
Rows

What do yas think aer the best exercises to do with the primary aim of broadening your lats. Not thickening your overall back or anything, purely widening your lats to get a better V-taper on your back? And waht rep range, rest time between sets and so on do you go for?

Thanks

----------


## godkilla

wide grip pull ups and cable pulldowns are the first two that come to my mind

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

wide pull ups ftw!

----------


## Big

I feel overhand pull-ups with a shoulder-width grip in my lats more than I do with a wide grip.
Regardless of the group I'm working I push my sets close together, very little time in between sets.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I feel overhand pull-ups with a shoulder-width grip in my lats more than I do with a wide grip.
> Regardless of the group I'm working I push my sets close together, very little time in between sets.


I agree with Big!

In addition, dead-lifts do not build lat width-only thickness,especially in the lower back.

----------


## DSM4Life

Wide grip pull-ups win, hands down. The wider grip takes work off the bi and places it on the back.

----------


## Darksyde

you cant change the origin or insertion point of your latissimus, you can just make the muscle bigger. so the answer is: mass.

[i do deviate from the current prevailing theory ('you cannot change the shape of a muscle, only make it bigger or smaller) a little bit, i believe seperate areas of muscle fibers can be stimulated differently (depending on how much they get to contract in relation to the rest of the muscle) if the angle of pull is consistently from one direction.]

----------


## stpete

Wide grip pulldowns and rows. 12-15 range every other week. Go heavy in the other weeks.

----------


## Deltasaurus

> you cant change the origin or insertion point of your latissimus, you can just make the muscle bigger. so the answer is: mass.
> 
> [i do deviate from the current prevailing theory ('you cannot change the shape of a muscle, only make it bigger or smaller) a little bit, i believe seperate areas of muscle fibers can be stimulated differently (depending on how much they get to contract in relation to the rest of the muscle) if the angle of pull is consistently from one direction.]


u should site your referance sense this isnt your thoughts lol. but yeah ur post is still right u can wide the lat as much as genetically possible thorught the exercises listed above

----------

